# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #44 Sympathy with great Minds.

## Admin

Aphorism #44 Sympathy with great Minds.

It is an heroic quality to agree with heroes. ÂTis like a miracle of nature for mystery and for use. There is a natural kinship of hearts and minds: its effects are such that vulgar ignorance scents witchcraft. Esteem established, goodwill follows, which at times reaches affection. It persuades without words and obtains without earning. This sympathyis sometimes active, sometimes passive, both alike felicific; the more so, the more sublime. ÂTis a great art to recognise, to distinguish and to utilise this gift. No amount of energy suffices without that favour of nature.

More...

----------

